# And on we march...



## Sappo (18 Oct 2004)

So... a new update for my ever going application 


Last thing that happened was I finally did my PT test (after having to call every week for 2 months to book it), that went fine.. and they said I was all done... just had to wait for 'the call'.

so I sat back and have been waiting 4 weeks now...

just got a letter in the mail from the barrie recruiting centre, apparently the 1st or 2nd form that you fill out in the initial application... for some reason they want me to 'check it over' and sign it again.

AGH. WHY in gods names is this coming to me AFTER everything is complete... someone please explain this to me... nothing had to be changed except they wrote 'diploma' instead of the name of my diploma (which i gave them a copy of)

So I just finished signing it, making sure it was still the same offer of employement I had already signed off on when I did my CFAT.



You can understand the anger.... this probably means I wont even get in for the winter BMQ now will it?


----------



## Da_man (18 Oct 2004)

why do you have a chevron on your avatar?


----------



## Sappo (19 Oct 2004)

cause its a free country/forum and i think it looks nice 

now to any comments on the topic at hand...?


----------



## arctictern (19 Oct 2004)

Now this is just be talking.. I like the chevron.


----------



## Sappo (19 Oct 2004)

I like it too 


--UPDATE--

also an update today... got home to a message from Sgt. Braida out of the Barrie Recruiting office, have spoken to him at least a few times and met him when I did my pt last month. He wants a call back, now can anyone tell me, when applying for a reserve unit does the UNIT call you to tell you about acceptance, or does the recruiting centre call you?

I'm trying to figure out if this is to do with the paperwork I had to send off today for signature, or if he's telling me good news


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Oct 2004)

> why do you have a chevron on your avatar?





			
				Sappo said:
			
		

> cause its a free country/forum and i think it looks nice
> now to any comments on the topic at hand...?



Have a look at this...

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19162.0.html


----------



## Sappo (19 Oct 2004)

well... i read it, and i AM on my last leg until i AM able to wear the chevron, sorry for jumping the gun...... i changed it anyways to avoid more interruptions in my topic discussion.



umm, that being said any comments ON my topic at all?

80% offtopic discussion, the 20% being me

i would really like a comment on the newest update, on if the closest recruiting centre calls for the good news, or the local unit does it


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Oct 2004)

Sorry - I am a little too removed from the Recruiting system to offer any useful advice - but I am sure that someone will help you.

Best of luck


----------



## Sappo (20 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the college try


----------



## REZTEEN (2 Nov 2004)

man it took me 4 and a half month untell my appilcation was finished and i got "the call". so im sure u will do fine the important thing is not so show frustation around the officers in your local CFRC they get mad and delay your appilcation even more and trust me its not cool


----------



## Gayson (2 Nov 2004)

Sappo said:
			
		

> well... i read it, and i AM on my last leg until i AM able to wear the chevron, sorry for jumping the gun...... i changed it anyways to avoid more interruptions in my topic discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your not even BMQ qualified yet.  Or has your account not been updated in a while?


----------



## fleeingjam (2 Nov 2004)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> Your not even BMQ qualified yet.   Or has your account not been updated in a while?



Just drop it dude.


----------



## Sappo (2 Nov 2004)

Well, they recieved my paperwork in Barrie... so It should all be good.


btw: Sgt. Braida asked if I was a poster on the army.ca forums 
anyone else have the recruiters pick-up on that before?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Nov 2004)

the root of all this confusion, is when you hit basic you're a Private recruit (no chevron). You get a slip-on..blank. You then need to complete you're BMQ and SQ, plus you're MOC to get that Chevron to your name (2 MOC courses in my instance). Therefore, you arent on you're last leg, far from it. But nonetheless, you learn that on basic, so lets get back to the topic on hand.


----------



## Gayson (2 Nov 2004)

Ok, well I hope you get on course soon, it's good times !

Just to inform you, you will earn (usually) your first cheveron after you complete your DP1 trades course, some regiments like mine for example are a little different.


----------



## Sappo (3 Nov 2004)

Got the call today before classes......


BMQ January.


----------



## Sappo (19 Nov 2004)

Sworn in tonight... went well.

Have to wait for my kit to arrive now, and hopefully do some parade nights before BMQ starts in Jan.


----------

